# Building Chip Truck



## TipTop (Apr 25, 2005)

Anyone have any suggestions on where to find a new or used in excellent condition 14 foot chip box. I would prefer with a removable top - or would I be making a mistake with a removable lid. I will be loading logs occassionally with a log truck or skid steer into it. I would appreciate any positive or negative feedback on which type of roof. First time. Thanks guys. I really enjoy the site.


----------



## kf_tree (Apr 25, 2005)

my only reservations with a removable top is......who ever is loading the wood in has to be careful not to bang up the side's or track for the roof. one bump with a log loader and you'll be mother f.....ing up a nstorm trying to get the top back on. how about a 1/2 or 3/4 top and just hinge the rest. you'll still beable to load wood with a loader. every now and then i see trucks with removable tops and i wonder how often do they go through the hassle of removing that top?


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Apr 25, 2005)

Since most chips don't pile up in a vertical angle there's really no reason to have a full top on the chip truck in order to contain the chips. You could leave the back portion open and "thread the needle" If you found that you needed more top opening all you have to do is fire up the gas ax and torch out some more.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 25, 2005)

This ain't purty, but it gets the job done!


----------



## TipTop (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for the input. This body is going on a 2006 Freightliner. My problem is, I need chip capacity with a 14 foot body about 72 inches high, but I can't load it with my skid steer at this height. It would have to be about 50 inches high. How can I get the height for chip capacity as well as a lower height for loading and be able to do it without having a log loader on site? Already priced hydraulic top - ya right...outragious price.


----------



## Marky Mark (Apr 25, 2005)

My friend has a removable top on a Sterling truck and it takes about 15 mins off and on. He has 2 other chip trucks also but round here you pay to dump so he does his best to chip it all and there's many people who will take the chips. He's using a Brushbandit 280 and that will fill his truck in short-order. He also has a winch on the chipper.
MasterB is that truck legal to tow that chipper with a load


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 25, 2005)

Hail yah.


----------



## clearance (Apr 25, 2005)

Tip-since you are only going to haul logs once in a while, consider this. You could put a block (pulley) at the top inside of the box behind the cab, get one end of the log on the chip box then run a choker cable through the block back to the skidsteer and yard it on. Or you could put a winch on top of the box behind the cab (with the cable going into the box with a fairlead) and yard the logs on with that. You can load logs into a closed chip box with a couple of blocks and a pickup too but that takes a while. All you have to do is to get the log a little more than half way in so it doesn't tip and then push it with the machine. A self load log truck will have no problem anyways. Good luck.


----------



## TipTop (Apr 25, 2005)

Here's a perfect example - Cutting down (10) 18" oaks. Customer wants to keep the wood. We are chipping up the branches, grinding the stumps and removing the stump shavings. About midday, after chipping up all branches and grinding stumps, we remove the grapple from the bobcat and hook on the bucket. Now we have to load the shavings on the truck. The log truck is out for the day picking up for other jobs and is not at the job site. Any other suggestions about a removable top and how to get the height? We live in New England where snow can cause havoc with a tarp. Plus, the tarp looks eye soarish.


----------



## Koa Man (Apr 26, 2005)

How about just getting a dump trailer? I got mine for $3995. Brimar Rascal, 6X10 deck over, 8020 lbs. carrying capacity, 10K GVW. A 3/4 ton pickup could pull it, unless you don't want to take another truck on the job. First picture is my chip truck, it has a removable plyboard top. I can remove it myself by hand in less than 10 minutes. Behind it is my dump trailer with the mini skid loaded on. Second picture is the trailer loaded with logs.


----------



## kf_tree (Apr 26, 2005)

i gotta agree with koa.....i think dump trailers are a great idea. low deck height, none or very cheap insurance, very little to fix. etc


----------



## Koa Man (Apr 26, 2005)

Just thought of another thing with the dump trailer. You can rent it out. I got my trailer March 17 of this year and have rented it out 3 times already. Eventually the rentals will pay for the trailer and I'll have gotten it for free.


----------



## topnotchtree (May 1, 2005)

If you are only loading this truck with a loader occasionally, design it so you can load the material from the back. I do this with my truck on occasion. You just need to build the bed wide enough to accomodate the width of your bucket. The only downfall of this is you need to unhook your chipper. When the back of the truck gets full, you should be able to push the material forward with the next bucket-full. (apply parking break, or use wheel chocks)


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (May 1, 2005)

why not have hinged truck sides ,and a tarpaulin [made to measure] over the top


----------



## Koa Man (May 1, 2005)

ROLLACOSTA said:


> why not have hinged truck sides ,and a tarpaulin [made to measure] over the top



I think he is talking about loading stuff like stump grindings after chipping into the truck etc., so hinged sides may not be able to be lowered at that point.


----------



## juststumps (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the input. This body is going on a 2006 Freightliner. My problem is, I need chip capacity with a 14 foot body about 72 inches high, but I can't load it with my skid steer at this height. It would have to be about 50 inches high. How can I get the height for chip capacity as well as a lower height for loading and be able to do it without having a log loader on site? Already priced hydraulic top - ya right...outragious price.



not to bust balls,,,but,,,if your buying a, 2006 Freightliner,,why are you worried about the cost of a body????


----------



## Koa Man (May 2, 2005)

juststumps said:


> My problem is, I need chip capacity with a 14 foot body about 72 inches high, but I can't load it with my skid steer at this height. It would have to be about 50 inches high. How can I get the height for chip capacity as well as a lower height for loading and be able to do it without having a log loader on site?



You can't, so resign yourself to the fact that you will need to get a dump trailer.  Good for hauling other stuff and you can rent it out when you don't need it. You will be surprised how many people can use a dump trailer every now and then.


----------

